# Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut



## superdju (28. Mai 2007)

Hi ich fahre nächste woche mit nem freund an den weissensee. wir sind da in erster linie auf hecht und flußbarsch aus. könntet ihr mir ein paar tipps bezüglich guten fangplätze und ködern (farben). wir haben auch ein boot zur verfügung. mein derzeitiges köderrepertoire sieht so aus:rapala minnow spoon"krautblinker"(Gelb weiß orange)7cm,abu toby blinker in silber 9cm,storm wild eye gummifisch in barschdesign ca. 10cm,rapala original schwimmend in rot orange mit glitzerfolie,(7cm),mepps aglia spip.spinner gr. 3 mit angehängtem orangenen shad,super vibrax spinner gr.  3 mit silber blau orange,orange brauner toby blinker nacchbau mit auge mit 5cm, einen blue fox spinner in gr.2 mit blauem fischdesign,verschiedene twister mit jigs,rapala magnum 9cm in orange mit roten schuppen und rücken und dann hab ich noch einen rapala tail dancer mit gelb-orangenem bauch und grünem rücken mit schwarzen punkten.
evtl. wollt ich mir noch einen effzett kaufen
wäre das was oder könntet ihr mir noch ein paar gute allroundköder nennen?#t
Vielen dank im voraus 

p.s. ich weiß dass diese fragen die meisten wahrscheinlich ziemlich nerven werden da sie immer gestellt werden doch ich bin noch jung und unerfahren und kenne keinen angler den ich da fragen könnte .
wär echt nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## superdju (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht???? Keiner antwortet mir


----------



## rob (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

servus superdju!
würde dir sehr gerne weiterhelfen,aber leider hab ich dort noch nicht gefischt.
eventuell kommst du so weiter!
wünsch dir einen tollen urlaub und gute fänge.was man so hört soll die fischerei dort wirklich gut sein.

http://3dakmedia.net4you.net/ppm_3dak_nak/~M1/933.3dak.pdf

http://www.tiscover.at/at/guide/559...at,season,at1,selectedEntry,sport/intern.html

http://kaernten.anglerinfo.at/html/sp_weissensee.html

http://www.boilie.de/bericht/weissensee.htm

http://sommer.weissensee.com/?siid=224

http://www.naturarena.com/?siid=37&jid=so

lg rob


----------



## superdju (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen !!!!doch leider hatte ich alle genannten Links schon mit Google gefunden.
Trotzdem vielen dank


----------



## C.K. (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub, helfen kann ich Dir leider nicht, das ist zu lange her das ich an diesen schönen See war.


----------



## Muj (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

ich bin ca. 5 mal im jahr an diesem see und ich kenne kein besseres gewässer, wer da kein fisch bekommt dem kann nicht mehr geholfen werden da wimmelt es nur von kapitalen hechten!

wünsche dir viel spaß!
mfg.


----------



## reintrei (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Der Weissensee ist so gut wie tot.  Mai 2007 - in 4 Wochen nur 7 Fische gefangen. Früher  immer zwischen 70 - 90 Stück. Fahre seit 14 Jahren dorthin. Es ist in den letzten 3 Jahren immer schlechter geworden.  Seit 3 Jahren gibt es einen Aufsichtsfischer der die Genehmigung für das Netztfischen hat. Der hat doppelt so viele Fischen entnommen wie alle Angler zusammen.  Weiters hat man den Fehler gemacht Seeforellen einzusetzen. Die haben noch die Brut wegefressen und den Rest gegeben. Es wird Jahre dauern bis sich der See erholt. Man hat die Fehler jetzt eingesehen.  Letzte Woche war öffentliche Kriesensitzung bei der Gemeinde Weissensee. Man will jetzt sofort fängige Renken einsetzten um die letzen Angler nicht auch noch zu vetreiben.

Gruß an alle Reintrei


----------



## belgischerAngler (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Seeforellen einzusetzten???Angebrachter wäre wiederansiedeln zu sagen. Die Seeforelle gehört zum Urbestand des Sees und war bis in die 70ger einer der wichtigsten kommerziell genutzten Fischarten... Man geht davon aus, dass unter anderem der in den späten 40er Jahren eingebrachte Hecht mit zum fast völligen Verschwinden beigetragen hat obwohl ich diese These nicht unbedingt für stichfest halte.
Grüße,
Niklas


----------



## Fischopa (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*



reintrei schrieb:


> Der Weissensee ist so gut wie tot.  Mai 2007 - in 4 Wochen nur 7 Fische gefangen. Früher  immer zwischen 70 - 90 Stück. Fahre seit 14 Jahren dorthin. Es ist in den letzten 3 Jahren immer schlechter geworden.  Seit 3 Jahren gibt es einen Aufsichtsfischer der die Genehmigung für das Netztfischen hat. Der hat doppelt so viele Fischen entnommen wie alle Angler zusammen.  Weiters hat man den Fehler gemacht Seeforellen einzusetzen. Die haben noch die Brut wegefressen und den Rest gegeben. Es wird Jahre dauern bis sich der See erholt. Man hat die Fehler jetzt eingesehen.  Letzte Woche war öffentliche Kriesensitzung bei der Gemeinde Weissensee. Man will jetzt sofort fängige Renken einsetzten um die letzen Angler nicht auch noch zu vetreiben.
> 
> Gruß an alle Reintrei



Dann lies doch mal die neue Fisch u. Fang, da steht doch drin,
wie toll es sich am Weissensee angelt.Das F.u. Fang solche  
Propagandaartikel ungeprüft druckt ist schon ein Ding.#qSo werden die Angler an den See gelockt und F. u.Fang hift eifrig mit.|gr:
MfG Fischopa#h


----------



## Fischopa (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Dann lies doch mal die neue Fisch u. Fang, da steht doch drin,
> wie toll es sich am Weissensee angelt.Das F.u. Fang solche
> Propagandaartikel ungeprüft druckt ist schon ein Ding.#qSo werden die Angler an den See gelockt und F. u.Fang hift eifrig mit.|gr:
> MfG Fischopa#h


 
kleiner Nachtrag,
habe gerade gelesen: Beim diesjährigen Wettbewerb im Mai habenca. 200 Angler unter 10 Renken gemeldet.:q:q

Tolles Ergebnis.

MfG Fischopa#h


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Ich finde so und so dass Gewässer die offen in Angelzeitschriften als Gewässer mit top bestand geautet werden keine Top Gewässer sind. Allein schon weil jeder heiss gemacht wird und da hin fährt


----------



## maesox (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Kenne auch Gewässer die anhand solcher "1000% Fangerfolg-Berichte" fast kaputt gefischt wurden!!!!!

Die goldenen Zeiten am Weissensee sind meines Erachtens längst rum,wobei man immer und überall mal einen Kapitalen fangen kann.

Zu Meister Esox kann ich nur sagen,schleppt 25cm - ü 30cm Castaic`s (Platinum`s oder Real Baits im Renken o Regenb.-Design) sowie Köfi Schleppsysteme ( Wikam o A.S.O )`und macht Strecke!!!




Viel Glück#h


----------



## reintrei (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Goggelt einmal oder sucht in anderen Foren. Fischer die seit Jahren dort Ihren Urlaub verbringen sind nach einer Woche abgefahren weil sie nicht einen einzigen Biss hatten. Andere habe den Urlaub von Haus aus deshalb storniert. Man rechnet bereits mit 30 % Rückgang der Übernachtungen - weil die Fischer doch einen grossen Teil davon ausmachen
Umsonst gab es nicht die Kriesensitzung und die offizielle Fangstatistik der letzten 3 Jahren sagt eigentlich alles. Fische sind nicht mehr da !!!

dennoch viel Glück und schöne Tage am Weissensee

Reintrei


----------



## Fischopa (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*



reintrei schrieb:


> Goggelt einmal oder sucht in anderen Foren. Fischer die seit Jahren dort Ihren Urlaub verbringen sind nach einer Woche abgefahren weil sie nicht einen einzigen Biss hatten. Andere habe den Urlaub von Haus aus deshalb storniert. Man rechnet bereits mit 30 % Rückgang der Übernachtungen - weil die Fischer doch einen grossen Teil davon ausmachen
> Umsonst gab es nicht die Kriesensitzung und die offizielle Fangstatistik der letzten 3 Jahren sagt eigentlich alles. Fische sind nicht mehr da !!!
> 
> dennoch viel Glück und schöne Tage am Weissensee
> ...



Gerade gelesen.|blaie Agrargemeinschaft will wieder 400 000 Renken einsetzen und hofft, das sich der Bestand in den nächsten Jahren erholt. Der Berufsfischer kann sich nicht erklären,wie es zu dem plötzlichen Renkenschwund kommt.#c#c Erst fangen sie alles raus dann wieder rein.Wie heißt der Werbeslogan vom Weissensee? SPIELPLATZ DER NATURie spielen so lange mit der Natur ,bis die Natur nicht mehr mitspielt.#q

mfg Fischopa#h


----------



## belgischerAngler (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Hallo.
Nun wurde hier ja schon oft über den kaputten Fischbestand am Weißensee geschrieben und so langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um meinen Weißenseeurlaub dieses Jahr. Ich möchte kein totales Fiasko erleben und außerdem wollte ich mich sowieso mehr den Barschen widmen. Als ich vor ca. 4 Jahren das letzte mal dort war kamen diese auch in recht großen Stückzahlen vor und wenn man wusste wo auch in ansehnlichen Größen, aber sie waren auch damals nicht all zu einfach zu befischen. Nun würde ich ganz gerne wissen ob auch der eigentlich so unkaputtbare Barschbestand zusammengebrochen ist oder ob wenigstens dieser die Aktionen des Fischers überstanden hat?
Viele Grüße und Dank im voraus,
Niklas


----------



## Fischopa (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Nun wurde hier ja schon oft über den kaputten Fischbestand am Weißensee geschrieben und so langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um meinen Weißenseeurlaub dieses Jahr. Ich möchte kein totales Fiasko erleben und außerdem wollte ich mich sowieso mehr den Barschen widmen. Als ich vor ca. 4 Jahren das letzte mal dort war kamen diese auch in recht großen Stückzahlen vor und wenn man wusste wo auch in ansehnlichen Größen, aber sie waren auch damals nicht all zu einfach zu befischen. Nun würde ich ganz gerne wissen ob auch der eigentlich so unkaputtbare Barschbestand zusammengebrochen ist oder ob wenigstens dieser die Aktionen des Fischers überstanden hat?
> Viele Grüße und Dank im voraus,
> Niklas



Hallo ,nächste Woche ist mein Kumpel vom Weissensee zurück.
Er ist ,da Renkenangeln so gut wie tot ist auf Hecht umgestiegen.Seine Angelleidenschaft treibt ihn mindestens 8 Stunden täglich auf den See(außer bei Gewitter).Sein Urteil dürfte also Glaubwürdig sein.So wie ich aber bisher hörte waren seine Fangerfolge nicht so toll.
Der Verfasser des Artikels in Fisch u. Fang über den Weißensee brachte bisher neben schönen Hechten auch immer ein paar gute Barsche mit.Der Mann kennt allerdings das Gewässer wie seine Westentasche.Er angelt dort seit Jahrzehnten mehrfach die Woche.Er wohnt dort in der Nähe.
Wie er in diesem Jahr gefangen hat werde ich erst erfahren.#c
Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen das an den Netzen des Berufsfischers ein Schild mit der Aufschrift"Nur für Reinanken"
hängt.Ich denke ,es werden sich auch andere Fischarten darin verfangen.Der Weissensee hat nicht die Grösse des Bodensee`s. Dort ist eine Netzfischerei bestimmt unbedenklich.Aber in so einem kleinen "Tümpel" wie der sonst sehr schöne See?#d#d
MfG Fischopa


----------



## belgischerAngler (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Hm mich erstaunt es nur, dass der Bestand so enorm kurzer Zeit zusammengebrochen ist...und da die Barsche am Ostuer sich meist in den Totholzwäldern aufhalten, dachte ich sie wären einigermaßen verschont worden. Ich werds  trotzdem mal mit Texasrig etc versuchen, aber Boot und Angelschein erst mal für eine Woche besorgen.
Grüße,
Niklas


----------



## Fischopa (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Hm mich erstaunt es nur, dass der Bestand so enorm kurzer Zeit zusammengebrochen ist...und da die Barsche am Ostuer sich meist in den Totholzwäldern aufhalten, dachte ich sie wären einigermaßen verschont worden. Ich werds  trotzdem mal mit Texasrig etc versuchen, aber Boot und Angelschein erst mal für eine Woche besorgen.
> Grüße,
> Niklas



Genau auf der Höhe stehen die Netze seit ca 3 Jahren.Hinter dem Ronacher rechts in Richtung Osten.Der Fischer hat genau den Zug der Renken kalkuliert und seine Netze dort aufgestellt.
Es wurde ja auch nicht plötzlich weniger sondern von Jahr zu Jahr.Es sind, so viel ich gehört habe, tausende Renken entnommen worden.In diesem Jahr wurde dann wohl das Ende erreicht.Jetzt wollen sie aus Sorge um den Angeltourismus den See  wieder neu besetzen.
Die Barsche dürften davon nicht betroffen sein.Es sei denn
die Renkenhechte haben einen neuen Futterfisch mangels Nahrung entdeckt.Aber so viele Hechte werden auch nicht mehr drin sein.Die haben keine Schonzeit und kein Mindestmaß,da die Agrargemeinschaft sie raushaben möchte.
Es wären angeblich zu viele drin.Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur ein Werbegag.
Es ist schade um den schönen Fisch. Hechte ,Barsche usw.
kann man überall fangen.Renken sind für "Mitteldeutsche" Angler nicht so leicht zu bekommen.
Ich wünsche allen ein dickes Petri,lasst Euch die schönsten Wochen im Jahr nicht verderben#d.Auf dem See zu sitzen und die schöne Natur zu genießen hat doch auch was.Man muß ja nicht immer was fangen.#c

Schönen Urlaub wünscht der Fischopa.:vik:


----------



## Achim_68 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Wenn ich das alles so hör, bin ich ja froh, dass ich eher den Karpfen und Schleien nachstelle, das hat in den Jahren, in denen ich am Weissensee war (zuletzt 2005), immer prima geklappt. Wäre vielleicht als Alternative zu den nicht mehr vorhandenen Renken und dem zurückgehenden Raubfischbestand denkbar?


----------



## Fischopa (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Tut mir leid,Karpfen kann ich zu Hause überall fangen.
An einem "Gebirgssee " erwarte ich entsprechende Fischarten,
wie Forellen ,Saiblinge und Renken.Die Karpfen sind dazu noch eingesetzt,da sie sich im Weissensee nicht selbst vermehren können.Die Agrargemeinschaft wirbt zur Zeit mit einem ca.25 kg Karpfen,welcher durch einen Einheimischen gefangen wurde.
Dieses Tier wurde dann stundenlang in einer Plastikschüssel zur Schau gestellt.Touristen,die Feuerwehr und sogar der Bürgermeister bewunderten öffentlich und werbewirksam den Fisch und den "erfolgreichen Fischer".#d
Was würden in Deutschland wohl  die Tierschützer dazu sagen?
Ein Bekannter von mir kommt gerade vom Weissensee.Er ist ein erfahrener und erfolgreicher Hechtangler .In seinen 4Wöchigen Urlauben möchte er Renken fischen.Da diese so gut wie raus sind ging er auf Hecht.Ergebnis  ,in 4 Wochen bei täglich ca.8-10 Stunden  fleißigem  Schleppen usw.,den See rauf und runter,
5   Hechtlein zwischen 51 und 62 cm#c.Es sind sicher größere drin,die hat er aber in der Zeit nicht bekommen.Wie gesagt ,er ist ein erfahrener und erfolgreicher Hechtangler.
Sein Kommentar nach jahrelangem regelmäßig Weißenseeurlaub
Für mich ist der Weissensee für die nächsten Jahre erledigt,das Geld bringe ich lieber an ein Gewässer wo sich das Angeln lohnt.Davon gibt es ja im Alpengebiet einige.Auch diese sind sauber und verfügen über "Trinkwasserqualität".

Der Superkarpfen schwimmt übrigens wieder im See und wartet auf den nächsten Fänger.Dann können die Touristen,die Feuerwehr und der Bügermeister ihn nochmal bestaunen und bejubeln.  Petri Heil#q


----------



## Wolvie024 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Oh je! Ich fahre am nächste Woche (28.09.07) mit einem Kollegen für eine Woche an den Weissensee. Wir sind im Bezug auf Raubfisch- und Renkenangeln beides Anfänger, haben uns aber eine relativ gute Ausrüstung besorgt und viel Informationen eingeholt. Jetzt wird mir angst und bange ...

Ich will eigentlich unbedingt einen Hecht fangen (auch wenn der nur an die 50 cm groß ist) und ein paar Renken wären auch schön. Das Material haben wir größtenteils bei HM-Angelprofi bezogen. Die Kunstköder (Grandma, Deep Invader, Perlmuttblinker) waren ganz schön kostspielig.

Hoffentlich wird das kein Schlag ins Wasser. Oh je ... :c


----------



## maesox (19. September 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Da kannst Dir,so leid es mir tut,Deine Grandmas und andere Wobbler getrost sparen,auch wenn diese in anderen Gewässern wahre Granaten sind (wie ich finde)!!!! In diesem Klaren Wasser spelen diverse Castaics ihre ganze Fängigkeit aus!!!!


----------



## Wolvie024 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Danke für den Tipp. Leider wird die Zeit jetzt nicht mehr reichen, um mir Castaics (im Regenbogen oder Renkendesign?) über den Versandhandel rechtzeitig zu beschaffen. Vielleicht gibt es sowas direkt am See in einem Angelshop zu kaufen. Der Deep Invader sieht meiner Meinung nach aber auch wie ein echter Fisch aus (ich habe ihn im Rotaugen-Look). Wenn damit nichts geht, werde ich wohl Köderfische (Barsche, Rotaugen) versuchen. Einen schwarz/orangen Bull Dawg habe ich auch noch. Der Grandma wäre eh im Barsch-Look. Hmmm .... Jedenfalls danke für den Hinweis, ich bin nämlich wirklich im Bezug auf Raubfische ein blutiger Anfänger.


----------



## maesox (19. September 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

.....vielleicht wissen die Hechte dort ja gar nimmer was Renken sind !!!!|supergri


----------



## Wolvie024 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

So, ich bin jetzt zurück vom Weissensee. Zusammen mit einem Kollegen sind wir in Oberdorf abgestiegen. Wirklich schöne Gegend dort unten, aber ....
Hier meine bescheidene Bilanz: 3 Renken und 9 passable Barsche, leider kein Hecht.
Mein Angelkollege hat leider nur 2 Barsche erbeutet, die aber gleichzeitig mit der Hegene - das war toll. Beim Nachtangeln habe ich große Fehler begangen (ich war nicht schnell genug bei der Rute) und so sind mir ein Karpfen und ein Amur abgerissen. Mit dem (riesig großen) Amur habe ich 45 Minuten lang gekämpft, da er tief in den Schilf geflüchtet ist. Am Ende konnte ich ihn sogar sehen, aber nicht landen. Da ich mir am Anfang meine Karpfenrute kaputt gemacht hatte (bin draufgetreten), hatte ich nur mehr eine Forellenrute (2,70 Meter lang, 20 G Wurfgewicht, weiche Spitze, 0,25 Hauptsilk) zur Karpfenjagd übrig und das hat sich gerächt. Die Schlepprute wollte ich nicht umfunktionieren.
Nun gut, wir sind beide Raubfischanfänger und von daher wundert es mich nicht groß, dass wir keinen Hecht gefangen haben, aber unmittelbar vor uns waren 2 Schweiter Hechtspezialisten 2 Wochen lang vor Ort. Die beiden kommen scheinbar seit Jahren an den Weissensee. Wir konnten noch kurz mit ihnen reden und sie haben scheinbar in der ganzen Zeit gemeinsam 5 mäßige Hechte gefangen.
Was mir aufgefallen ist: Die Einheimischen schleppen gaaaaanz langsam in ca. 30 Meter Entfernung zum Boot eine Pose entlang den Schilfkanten. Darunter befindet sich dann ein toter Köderfisch. Leider war ich in vielen Fällen nicht überzeugt, dass es sich um einen totne Köfi handelt, aber näher wollen wir das nicht vertiefen. Das Verbot vom "fahrenden Elektroboot zu fischen" mißachtet scheinbar jeder zweite - wie sie zum Schein rudern ist echt lustig. Den Gipfel der Kreativität habe ich erlebt, als jemand mit einem Elektroboot mit einem kleinen Strick ein Ruderboot nachzog und von diesem Ruderboot aus wurde geschleppt  
Ich fahre nächstes Jahr doch wieder hin, denn dann werde ich wohl einige Fehler weniger machen.


----------



## richard (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

smile


----------



## richard (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

Den Gipfel der Kreativität habe ich erlebt, als jemand mit einem Elektroboot mit einem kleinen Strick ein Ruderboot nachzog und von diesem Ruderboot aus wurde geschleppt 

Willkommen in Österreich


----------



## Andi_330ci (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Weissensee. welche köder bzw.plätze sind gut*

War heuer im August ein WE unten, Resultat 2 Karpfen und ne schöne Schleie!


----------

